
Clarkson – Notify your users of new features - mericsson
https://betalist.com/startups/clarkson
======
mericsson
Co-founder of Clarkson here. Happy to answer any questions / comments.

With Clarkson, our mission is improving overall feature adoption by relevant
notifications of feature updates and analytics to measure your progress.

We'd like to be the best-in-class tool for announcing new features to your
users. Just drop a small JS snippet on your application and start announcing.
:)

